# Ist mein Koi krank?



## blu65me (16. Aug. 2008)

Guten Abend,
habe eventuell ein großes Problem mit meinem großem Koi "Jimmy"! Heute habe ich folgendes festgestellt, dass es aussieht, als ob Jimmy sich "ausruht". Zum füttern kommt er zieht paar runden, danach legt er sich wieder ab (Bild folgt morgen). Das verhalten ist doch nicht wirklich normal?
Jimmy ist am 15.Mai von einem Privatkauf, desweiteren haben wir vor 14 Tagen 4 kleine 1jährige Koi´s dazu gekauft (Fressnapf Spandau) und unsere 3 großen Orfen an einen anderen Teichbesitzer abgegeben, da diese eine gewisse Unruhe verbreitet haben. Seid die Orfen weg sind, fressen die Koi´s auch aus der Hand, einfach wahnsinn. Aber wie am Anfang geschrieben/beschrieben, muss ich mir um Jimmy berechtigte ¿ (Ironie) Sorgen machen????
Gruß Andrea


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Andrea,
also wenn Kois sich "ablegen", ist irgendwas nicht OK. Und wenn sie groß sind, schon gar nicht.
Versuch mal ein gutes Foto zu machen, vielleicht kann man ja was erkennen


----------



## blu65me (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Uwe,
habe ein paar Fotos geschossen, jedoch kann ich (absoluter Laie) keine äusseren Veränderungen/Verletzung an Jimmy feststellen.
Hoffe das es mit den Bildern geklappt hat  . 
Gruß aus Berlin, Andrea


----------



## rainthanner (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Andrea, 

wenn zu hoher Nitritgehalt ausgeschlossen werden kann, vermute ich auch in deinem Fall einen erhöhten Parasitenbefall. 
Dieser sollte bestimmt und ggf. behandelt werden. 

Vielleicht hast du jemanden in deiner Gegend, der einen Hautabstrich nehmen kann. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo,
sieht das nur auf den Bildern so aus, oder ist der Koi so Blass in der Farbe ?

Aber so wie Rainer schon sagte, Hautabstrich machen lassen


----------



## blu65me (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo,
ne die Bilder täuschen nicht. Am Kopf ist die Färbung am stärksten. Finde Jimmy trotzdem klasse .
Habe gleich 2 Adressen in der Umgebung von TA rausgesucht die sich wohl mit Koi´s auskennen. Werde morgen Kontakt mit denen aufnehmen. 
Zur Info - bis jetzt hat sich Jimmy nicht wieder abgelegt .
Gruß Andrea


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Mit Blass meine ich nicht die Farbe an sich, sondern auf eine erhöhte Schleimhautproduktion. 
Natürlich ist er schick


----------



## blu65me (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Na dann ist ja gut ! Ein vermehrte Schleimhaut kann ich nicht feststellen.
Werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten, was Jimmy für ein Problem hat. Wünsche noch ein erholsamen Sonntag.
Gruß aus Karow-City, Andrea


----------



## blu65me (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Leute,
war heute endlich bei einem TA, war garnicht so einfach jemanden zu finden, der sich auch mit Koi´s auskennt. Der eine hat Öffnungszeiten von gut und böse - 2 tage von 13.00 uhr - 15.00 uhr u. 2 Tage von 15.00 Uhr - 17.00 Uhr. Egal, habe ja einen anderen guten TA in 10319 Berlin, Erich-Kurz-Str. 7 gefunden. Dr.vet.med. Frank Mutschmann hat fogendes bei Jimmy festgestellt: Entzündung der Blase. Keine Bakterien bzw. __ Parasiten  :beeten ! Hatte Jimmy gestern auch separat in eine 100l neuen Regentonne mit Filter umgelagert. Jetzt muss er 3 Tage darin bleiben es wurde eine 10%Baytril Lösung zugegeben. Dann müßte er alles überstanden haben. Falls jetzt doch noch ein Notfall eintreten sollte, brauche ich Herrn Mutschmann nur anrufen und er kommt nach der Arbeit vorbei. Find ich echt super - hoffe natürlich, dass ich diesen Service nicht in Anspruch nehmen muss.
Es grüßt die glückliche  Andrea


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Prima Andrea, dass freut mich  

Aber ne Blasenentzündung beim Koi ?   NaJa, man lernt halt nie aus


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Andrea,

da muss ich nochmal nachfragen,
eine Schwimmblasenentzündung
oder wirklich eine Blasenentzündung?

Alles Gute für Jimmy !

Gruß
Andy


----------



## blu65me (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo,
zumindest hat es der TA gesagt. Jimmy wurde geröngt und die Blase war nicht ganz korrekt abgebildet. 
Es geht ihm aber jetzt schon besser .
Es grüßt Andrea


----------



## gitta (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Uwe,

doch das gibt´s. Ist ´ne Schwimmblasenentzündung.
Habe das gleiche Problem, nur dass mein Koi auch noch "trudelt".


----------



## gitta (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo, Andrea,
toll, dass es Deinem Koi wieder besser geht. Meiner trudelt leider noch immer im separaten Becken.
Wo bekommt das Baytril?

Es grüßt aus Berlin-Charlottenburg
Gitta


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Gitta,

da es sich bei Baytril um ein Antibiotika handelt, wirst Du es wohl nur auf Rezept = vom Tierarzt bekommen.


----------



## blu65me (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Gitta,
das Baytril hat mir mein TA mitgegeben. Mußte ihn die genaue Litermenge mitteilen wo Jimmy untergebracht war!!, danach hat er die richtige Lösung zusammen gestellt.
Gestern endlich konnte ich Jimmy wieder in den Teich zu seinen Freunden setzen. Hurra es geht im wieder gut!! 
Gitta hast Du einen TA?
Gruß Andrea


----------



## gitta (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Andrea,
habe ich leider nicht. Problem bei mir ist, dass ich in meinem Teich ´ne bunte Mischung habe (Goldfische, __ Shubunkin und - ursprünglich - 2 große Kois in silber/hellblau und - ausgerechnet - schwarz). Die beiden Kois habe ich vor ca. 3 Jahren als Jungfische aus dem Baumarkt geschenkt bekommen und die fühlen sich pudelwohl, denn sie hatten im vorigen Jahr Nachwuchs gekriegt. Der hat allerdings alles "Affengesichter" (goldfarben), der Rest ist grau bis schwarz/gold. Es sind 2 dieser Jungfische, die erkrankt sind und mein Mann würde mir den Hals umdrehen, wenn ich hier einen Tierarzt holen würde. Nun versuch´ ich´s eben weiterhin mit dem Extrabecken und täglich frischem lauen Wasser. Ein bißchen besser sehen sie schon aus.
Nochmals vielen Dank und Grüße aus Charlottenburg.
Gitta


----------



## blu65me (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Leute,
nun hat Jimmy das eine überstanden, schon ist schon wieder etwas. Am Maul sieht es aus als ob da eine Blase ist. Habe versucht es auf den Bildern festzuhalten. Kann es sein das er sich das Maul in/an der Wanne verletzt hat?
      

      

Es grüßt Euch Andrea


----------



## blu65me (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo,
habe natürlich die Hälfte vergessen ! Wo ich ihn umgesetzt habe war am Maul das Rot sehr verblasst und heute habe ich dann diese (wie ich finde) Blase gesehen. 
Liebe Grüße aus Berlin, Andrea


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Warte einfach mal ab, sieht aus wie eine mechanische Verletzung, als wenn er mit der __ Nase gegen die Wand geschwommen ist  

Bist du sicher das ER ein Männchen ist ?


----------



## blu65me (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Hallo Uwe,
also werde ich weiter beobachten! Jimmy soll männlich sein, laut Verkäufer und TA, wieso? Hast Du irgend etwas auf den Bildern entdeckt das er eine sie  ist??
Gruß Andrea


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*

Uwe meint damit, das es ungefähr so ähnlich ist wie
beim Einparken, oder?  

Ich hoffe Jimmy übersteht auch diese Sache, toi toi toi.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Koi krank?*



			
				blu65me schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du irgend etwas auf den Bildern entdeckt das er eine sie  ist??



Na, weil er Jimmi heißt


----------

